

X86 Asm Foundations Course - xorpd
http://www.xorpd.net/x86-foundations-course-launch.html

======
earlz
My first immediate complaint. Why FASM? yasm is basically the de factor
assembler these days (really nasm is still really popular, but it's
practically dead). The only things I see fasm used more than gas or yasm for
are for wierd niche projects like hobby operating system kernels

------
TallGuyShort
I highly recommend that any "hacker" have a moderate familiarity with at least
2 assembly languages or similar instruction sets. Not necessarily enough to be
an assembly programmer, but enough to understand what kind of operations
happen at that level and how various implementations differ. I've found such
knowledge to be very helpful at times when working in C/C++, JVM and
ActionScript projects.

------
ArkyBeagle
I really feel like putting up Dosbox, buying a copy of "Advanced MS/DOS",
using the Turbo TASM tool and working through that is better training. I think
it took me basically a month of evenings to cover that book.

The thing is - when you do that, you'll pretty much be able to form a model
for any API you ever see. As a buddy used to say, "It's all ioctl()".

 _Then_ go the larger-word instruction sets.

------
terminado
Coverage of a Linux environment, and supporting the use of ELF binaries, as an
alternative to Windows, would be cool. Not necessarily instead of, but
included as an option for the student.

------
msie
Would be cool to see an Arm Asm course for iPhone developers. And they might
pay for such a course too! ;-)

------
Keyframe
Good to see low level resources, but a bit expensive.

